# Micro GT Micro Racing ESC



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like Novak has a new ESC - Micro GT. The new Micro GT (#1875) is the suped up racing version of Novak’s popular *Spy Micro Reversible ESC* (#1870). 

I don't see a price...

Check out the web page:

http://teamnovak.com/products/esc/micro_gt/micro_gt.html


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool get one and let us know how well it works


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Micro GT has a price of $114.00 on Tower.....I don't see a difference between it and the XRS except for a few cosmetic changes and the XRS has reverse...OHHHH and *$65.00*.....:freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I know the XRS is fast !!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

Is the Spy not good? I use an old Duratrax and am looking to upgrade...what do you guys use?


----------

